# Picked up a Sears Muscle bike today.



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2015)

This isn't for me, I had a friend that said he wanted it.  He better like it, I already paid and picked it up.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2015)

Any idea of the value or what model it is?


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 25, 2015)

If they are 24 inch wheels it is a Huffy Super Stock badged by Sears. I would be interested in it if your friend passes.


----------



## Conkity (Jun 25, 2015)

My son cleaned it up and I think he wants to keep it.  If he get tired of it, my friend has dibs.  I'll keep you in mind if he passes in the future


----------

